# Trying to get my knees back....



## Chat Noir (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Folks,

January 13th (Friday the 13th to be exact) I had an Arthroscopy done on my right knee. I had a fall coming back from church and cracked the bone as well as tore some ligaments. The surgery went well. In 2009, I had a floating patella on the left knee and had a much more invasive surgery to repair it. The Arthroscopy was not as serious but the recovery is a real *****. Unlike my left knee, which I can bend and move fairly well, I can't with the right. I fall into the bath tub when I bathe rather than sit down. For a Japanese style like Judo where you sit with your feet behind your behind - forget it. I can barely get down half way. I run like an idiot. I have no real mobility. I remember the nurse saying to me that "you never really get it back." She wasn't kidding. I didn't have PT because they didn't think it was necessary since the surgery was not on the same level as the floating patella. However - I don't have ability to bend it. 

I'm having another surgery on my jaw this time to reduce it in June so I haven't been back to Wing Chun or Judo due to the surgery fee. I'll probably be able to return after two or so weeks to Wing Chun - but Judo I need to wait until at least six weeks. I dearly want my knee back.

Is this problem unheard of - unusual? Can anyone give me advice or how to rebuild my knees (strength) and flexibility? Thank you.


Laura


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 29, 2012)

Knees are a bugger. Recovery can be very difficult. Especially when you're repairing the very things that allow the joint to function.

Go back to your orthopedic surgeon. Show them the range of motion you have and talk to them about PT/OT.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2012)

Chat Noir said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> January 13th (Friday the 13th to be exact) I had an Arthroscopy done on my right knee. I had a fall coming back from church and cracked the bone as well as tore some ligaments. The surgery went well. In 2009, I had a floating patella on the left knee and had a much more invasive surgery to repair it. The Arthroscopy was not as serious but the recovery is a real *****. Unlike my left knee, which I can bend and move fairly well, I can't with the right. I fall into the bath tub when I bathe rather than sit down. For a Japanese style like Judo where you sit with your feet behind your behind - forget it. I can barely get down half way. I run like an idiot. I have no real mobility. I remember the nurse saying to me that "you never really get it back." She wasn't kidding. I didn't have PT because they didn't think it was necessary since the surgery was not on the same level as the floating patella. However - I don't have ability to bend it.
> 
> ...


I had Knee Arthroscopy Surgery on Feb, 14. I had a torn Meniscus on my left knee, which required removal of part of the Meniscus. I too was told that PT was not needed, and was given instructions for exercise at home. At first the pain was very bad, but staying home from work was not an option. At night I rested as much as I could, elevated the leg, put ice on the knee, and began home rehab. Eleven weeks into it, there is still pain if I push it too much, but I can, with difficulty, get into Seiza. It has not been easy, but doable with much persistence. Full mobility, or at least functional mobility is obtainable, just stay at it. It will take time. Please keep in touch with your progress.


----------



## Chat Noir (Apr 29, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Eleven weeks into it, there is still pain if I push it too much, but I can, with difficulty, get into Seiza. It has not been easy, but doable with much persistence. Full mobility, or at least functional mobility is obtainable, just stay at it. It will take time. Please keep in touch with your progress.



Thanks.  I think what I need to do is up my mobility and try stretching it a little more each day. I'm going to try riding the bike more and doing stretches - carefully....and take my time.  I'll probably head back to Judo by the fall so I'll have time to really work on it. Thank Christ the chin reduction isn't going to be severe pain and I'll try to be up more than I'm down for that recovery too to speed things along. Thanks for the advice.

Laura


----------



## harlan (Apr 29, 2012)

You need PT: the nurse was an idiot. 

Had surgury in my left knee is December for two torn meniscus (lateral, severe, medial not as bad) and a little clean up (advance Osteoarthritis - I need my knee replaced at some point). My LOUSY doctor refused to have an MRI done on for two years ('I can't justify the cost'). So, finally switched docs, and got it done. Started P/T right away as the knee was starting to 'freeze' up and losing muscle mass and mobility at the same time in the whole leg. It's been months, but with determination, pain-killers and anti-inflammatories, you should be able to go back to modified martial practice. Maybe no jumping or seiza - but no reason to quit.

(PS. Let me qualify on the PT: you need a good one. I went through several quacks over the past 4 years until I finally heard about the one I currently have. Just in time for surgury.   )


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2012)

harlan said:


> You need PT: the nurse was an idiot.
> 
> Had surgury in my left knee is December for two torn meniscus (lateral, severe, medial not as bad) and a little clean up (advance Osteoarthritis - I need my knee replaced at some point). My LOUSY doctor refused to have an MRI done on for two years ('I can't justify the cost'). So, finally switched docs, and got it done. Started P/T right away as the knee was starting to 'freeze' up and losing muscle mass and mobility at the same time in the whole leg. It's been months, but *with determination, pain-killers and anti-inflammatories, you should be able to go back to modified martial practice.* Maybe no jumping or seiza - but no reason to quit.
> 
> (PS. Let me qualify on the PT: you need a good one. I went through several quacks over the past 4 years until I finally heard about the one I currently have. Just in time for surgury.   )


It is hard to get healing blood into this area, so the above advice is so true so you can tolerate the rehab pain. Take it slow..............


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2012)

Physical Therapy concentrates (among other things) on straightening and bending the knee after surgery. Whoever told you it wasn't needed does not have your best interests in mind. 

As for "the nurse", boy, I just love her positive outlook. A real Florence Nightingale. If I were you, I wouldn't listen to her. Not one little bit.

Best of luck, my friend, keep strong.


----------



## Deshawn (May 24, 2012)

At first the discomfort was very bad, but remaining house from perform was not an choice. In the evening I well rested as much as I could, raised the leg, put ice on the joint, and started house rehabilitation. 11 several weeks into it, there is still discomfort if I force it too much, but I can, with problems, get into Seiza. It has not been simple, but possible with much determination.


----------



## Nomad (May 24, 2012)

Following my arthroscopic knee surgery which repaired a torn ACL and clipped out some of the meniscus, it took a full year before I started to feel I had full range of motion again.  This was with several weeks of PT, and getting back into class and doing what I could probably within 8 weeks of surgery.

Have patience, keep working on range of motion (everything else is secondary), and get some physiotherapy if you can.  It will help.


----------

